# Rescheduled Trip To WEBS



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I have finally rescheduled the trip to WEBS. Those of you who were on the last thread and were going to WEBS on the 6th, know that I had to cancel as I had a car accident on the 4th. Well, it's been almost 2 weeks and while I am not fully mended yet, I am not missing this SALE. 

So off we go this Saturday 20th, noon at WEBS. Anyone that wants to meet there is welcome to come. Post here or PM me if you are going to make it. I'd love to meet some of the KP members. Cindyn and Wendy J are already on the list.....thanks! BTW if you are in the Challenge to only work from your stash....you should not be bringing your credit card but you are welcome to come and meet us.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

How do I know you are the ladies from Knitting Paradise 'cause I can make it if my sonnnnn has no other plans.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

Opps too many ns in son. Challenge didn't say anything about patterns! Anyway Webs can be very inspirational and motivating for us to use up our stash.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally rescheduled the trip to WEBS. Those of you who were on the last thread and were going to WEBS on the 6th, know that I had to cancel as I had a car accident on the 4th. Well, it's been almost 2 weeks and while I am not fully mended yet, I am not missing this SALE.
> 
> So off we go this Saturday 20th, noon at WEBS. Anyone that wants to meet there is welcome to come. Post here or PM me if you are going to make it. I'd love to meet some of the KP members. Cindyn and Wendy J are already on the list.....thanks! BTW if you are in the Challenge to only work from your stash....you should not be bringing your credit card but you are welcome to come and meet us.


I may go. I love that store. How will I/we find you?


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Lawnchairlady,

When we get closer to Saturday and know what clean clothes we have we an pick our tops so we each know what to look for. It should be relatively easy to find me as I am driving and my tags on my car are JacGil (Jack and Gill)


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovinknittin,

We would love to have you too! Let's all plan to meet outside the front door of WEBS at 12:15 pm!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay fill me in what is WEBS. I think this sound very interesting.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Lovinknittin,
> 
> We would love to have you too! Let's all plan to meet outside the front door of WEBS at 12:15 pm!


Fun - If I can figure out what I want to get and can go, I will. Thank you.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Betulove,

Webs is a LYS located in Northhampton MA (just north of Springfield). The store carries lots of yarns and has great prices. They have a sale every August (the entire month) where the deals are even better! You can visit their online store at www.yarn.com The nice thing about going is that you can feel the yarns....deals are the same as online. I have ordered from them before and always been happy. 

Are you interested in joining us? It's a long ride from N.C.!


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally rescheduled the trip to WEBS. Those of you who were on the last thread and were going to WEBS on the 6th, know that I had to cancel as I had a car accident on the 4th. Well, it's been almost 2 weeks and while I am not fully mended yet, I am not missing this SALE.
> 
> So off we go this Saturday 20th, noon at WEBS. Anyone that wants to meet there is welcome to come. Post here or PM me if you are going to make it. I'd love to meet some of the KP members. Cindyn and Wendy J are already on the list.....thanks! BTW if you are in the Challenge to only work from your stash....you should not be bringing your credit card but you are welcome to come and meet us.


You're goint to WEBS??? That's like Meca. Since I live in CA, probably won't make it, but I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Okay fill me in what is WEBS. I think this sound very interesting.


WEBS is a fantastic on line store filled with every kind of yarn imaginable. The ladies are talking about their actual store that has to be just delicious!! Look up WEBS on line, your life will beforever changed.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

JudiBee said:


> Betulove said:
> 
> 
> > Okay fill me in what is WEBS. I think this sound very interesting.
> ...


Next town to UMASS, Amherst. Great area.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

You're goint to WEBS??? That's like Meca. Since I live in CA, probably won't make it, but I'll be there in spirit.[/quote]

I guess that I wouldn't be able to make it either as I live in Florida and I DO NOT DRIVE on FREEWAYS...... So it would take me forever......


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Okay fill me in what is WEBS. I think this sound very interesting.


Honey, you're going to need airline tickets for this one and fly into Bradley International in Hartford, CT to join this <G>.

Webs is very large yarn shop in Northampton, MA that also sells mill ends and lets customers go into their warehouse to pick out yarns. They are in the midst of their end of summer sale.

You can join in the fun virtually, if not in 3D by going to www.yarn.com.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a little enabling here.... The Challenge did not actually say we couldn't BUY yarn. Just don't knit it until after the 1st. Only knit from existing stash. Consider these purchases as stash-in-waiting. No one should pass up a yearly sale........


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Just bumping this up to let all we are definitley on for tomorrow. If you are joining us.....12:15 pm at WEBS...PM me for my cell phone so we can make sure that we meet up. Cyndyn and Wendy J will be with me.....Look forward to seeing anyone who cam make it.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Just bumping this up to let all we are definitley on for tomorrow. If you are joining us.....12:15 pm at WEBS...PM me for my cell phone so we can make sure that we meet up. Cyndyn and Wendy J will be with me.....Look forward to seeing anyone who cam make it.


Cannot go - something else came up - also have enough yarn from my lys to get going on gifts. Have fun!! Would have enjoyed it, I know. 
Let us know what you get. :thumbup:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just back from my trip to WEBS with Cyndy and Wendy. We had a great time! What a mecca! 

I must say that Cyndy and Wendy had more self control than I did! Good thing I did not take that stash challenge....although I suppose I could wait to knit from the new yarn!

So this is what I bought - Cascade 220 in cranberry for the sweaters I am making for the grandkids, also brown, tan and beige for the pattern. Another skein of red...got one in my swap package, some really nice plymouth wool for some hats and gloves (grey for the guys), some beige and some tan cotton for a sweater for myself, 10 balls of a khaki I could not resist (thinking grandson), and the white I need for the wedding shawl I am going to crochet for my daughter. Oh yes.....I also puchased a yardage "cheater" and #3 straight needles as I had lost one of mine. I think that's all....all totaled 58 balls/hanks of yarn and 1 pair of needles and one yardage cheater! I should be set for a while!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats! Good knitting! Have FUN.


----------

